# Films sur iPad



## will092 (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens d'avoir un iPad 32Go pour Noël et j'en suis vraiment amoureux.
J'ai fouillé sur d'autres forums pour trouver une solution me permettant de mettre mes DVDs sur mon iPad. J'utilise donc HandBrake avec les caractéristiques suivantes pour les ripper:

-Format : Mpeg4 file
-Large Size File décoché
-Video Codec : H.264 (x264)
-Framerate : 29.97 (NTSC Video)
-Constant Quality : 50.00% ou plus mais j'excède pas 80.00%
(En gros ce sont les settings iPad prédéfinis).

Ensuite je mets les settings pour la langue et les sous-titres et je lance l'encodage.
Une fois celui-ci terminé, je transfert mon fichier Mpeg4 dans iTunes pour le synchroniser sur mon iPad. Jusque là tout va bien! Or deux caractéristiques me posent problèmes :

-Le fichier du film est trop lourd (8 Go pour un film de 2h) et quand on a un 32Go ça va vite étant donner la taille de la bibliothèque de films que je compte mettre dessus.
-Lorsque je regarde mon film sur l'iPad, le format de l'image est comme au cinéma (les bandes noires sont colossales et l'image prends seulement 1/2 de l'écran) ce qui est gênant vu la belle taille de l'iPad j'aimerai l'avoir en wide-screen ou au moins avec des bandes noires plus petites.

Ma question est la suivante : Peut-on réduire la taille du fichier pour gagner de la place sans pour autant réduire la qualité de l'image et peut-on changer le format de l'image pour l'avoir en wide-screen ou "petites bandes noires" sans la rogner?

Compte tenu des infos sur les settings de mon ripping, pouvez-vous m'éclairer chers internautes de Mac Génération?  Et bonnes fêtes et bonne année à tous!


----------



## Gone (25 Décembre 2010)

Salut !

Tout d'abord jolie cadeau, ensuite c'est vrai que pour la même taille j'ai un fichier de 1.50/2 Go.
N ayant pas mon ordi a proximité je te donnerai mes réglages d encodage demain si d'ici la personne te donne une réponse. 

Joyeux Noël a toi aussi.


----------



## will092 (25 Décembre 2010)

En effet c'est la taille parfaite, celle qu'on peut voir sur les films d'iTunes Store!
J'attends tes réglages avec impatience :love: je te remercie!

*EDIT* : J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème de taille de fichier, j'ai simplement réduit la Constant Quality et finalement ça n'a même pas pixélisé l'image et j'ai même réussit à descendre à 500 Mo avec le film V pour Vendetta (1:27).

Cependant, si quelqu'un à une idée pour le wide-screen je suis toujours preneur!


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

pour la taille de l'image 

dans hanbrake par l'icône : Picture Settings  tu peux modifier les réglages
 (y'a une option de previsualisation) commence avec les reglages apple TV

rappel ipad resolution :  1024 x 768 pixels =>512*384 

dans les lecteur sur l'ipad (Vidéos, Cinexplayer, VLC, OPlayerHD Lite)
à coter de la barre de progression tu as une icône qui permet de zoomer en rognant les bords de l'image cf Pan and Scan

dans tout les cas pour supprimer les barre noir en haut en bas 
soit tu déformes l'image (étirer en hauteur)
soit tu coupes les bords


----------



## will092 (26 Décembre 2010)

Ah ok merci. J'avais vu qu'on pouvait modifier les dimensions de l'image sur HandBrake mais seulement en l'étirant, ce qui est peu esthétique. Merci pour ta réponse.

Autre étrangeté, j'ai maintenant rippé 5 films selon les mêmes settings et pourtant certains sont plus gros que d'autres alors qu'ils sont plus courts. Par exemple : Benjamin Button qui dure 2:39 pèse env. 500Mo contre 900Mo pour The Island qui dure moins de temps (2:10).
Quelqu'un aurait une explication?


----------

